# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  ASESORAMIENTO EN AGUAS SUBTERRANEAS

## c28_geo

REALIZAMOS ESTUDIOS HIDORGEOLOGICOS Y GEOFISICOS , REGULARIZACION DE POZOS DE AGUA. REALIAZAMOS SONDAJES ELECTRICO VERTICALES (SEV) PARA LOCALIZAR PUNTOS PARA LA PERFORACION DE POZOS, LOCALIZAMOS SI EL TERRENO ES PERMEABLE PARA LA EXTRACCION DE AGUA SUBTERRANEA.  c_28geo@hotmail.com 
cualquier consultaTemas similares: ASESORAMIENTO EN CULTIVO DE ARANDANOS ASESARAMIENTO  EN AGUAS SUBTERRANEAS Brindo asesoramiento Ingemmet prepara Mapa Hidrogeológico del Perú para conocer todas las fuentes subterráneas de agua del país Ica emprende búsqueda de soluciones contra el agotamiento de sus aguas subterráneas

----------


## jefferson05

Hola: 
Quisiera que porfavor me informaras sobre precios de deteccion de un punto de pozo de agual dulce y su perforacion tubular de 4pulgadas... cuanto me costaria el metro.

----------


## c28_geo

El costo es por la cantidad de sondajes que se necesitara, tambien dependiendo del tamaño del terreno y la zona a relaizar el estudio , bueno el costo aprox  por metro es de  $ 400 dolares

----------


## jefferson05

> El costo es por la cantidad de sondajes que se necesitara, tambien dependiendo del tamaño del terreno y la zona a relaizar el estudio , bueno el costo aprox  por metro es de  $ 400 dolares

 Gracias por la informacion... otra consulta que me gustaria que me la resuelvas es si estos sondajes y el estudio que se realizaria me garantiza encontrar un punto de agua optimo para el regado de los cultivos. 
suele pasar que detectan los puntos y empiezan a hacer el pozo pero el agua que encuentran es salada o no sirve para el regado. 
Espero tu respuesta 
gracias
saludos

----------


## c28_geo

Bueno estos estudios miden la resistividad de los suelos, eso indica si el terreno es permeable o impermeable, tambien si las resistividades son altas puede que el agua sea salobre,todo eso indica el equipo geofisico,  en que parte queda ubicado el terreno

----------


## jefferson05

> Bueno estos estudios miden la resistividad de los suelos, eso indica si el terreno es permeable o impermeable, tambien si las resistividades son altas puede que el agua sea salobre,todo eso indica el equipo geofisico,  en que parte queda ubicado el terreno

 El terreno se encuentra en ferreñafe chiclayo, es terreno virgen, esta en su primera temporada de cultivo a riego por gravedad pero debido a los costos es que me encuentro en la necesidad de hacer un pozo y un reservorio para tecnificar el riego. 
Saludos

----------


## c28_geo

buena desicion pero antes de perforar te recomendaria que hagas un estudio no te puedes arriesgar a realizar un pozo sin conocer los materiales del subsuelo, el costo de una perforacion es un pco alta que pasaria si perforan y no encuentran agua seria una inversion perdida por eso siempre es recomendable hacer un estudio para ubicar el mejor sector para perforar.  
Bueno ahorita me encuentro realizando trabajos en chiclayo en chosica norte y mañana en morrope asi que cualquier consulta de costos del estudio te dejo mi numero y concretamos una cita .  
946865606 
christian N.

----------


## jefferson05

Gracias por tu consejo y si tenia pensado en hacer un estudio previo, en realidad ya he hecho un rastreo con la tecnica de los alambres de cobre pero obviamente no es muy tecnico ademas de no darme la calidad del agua, por estas zonas muchos productores han encontrado agua a 6, 10, 20 , 35, 40 metros. en realidad los que estan mas cerca al canal taime han encontrado agua dulce a pocos metros y los mas alejados a mayores profundidades pero como dices en un tema de suerte la calidad de agua sin hacer un estudio tecnico. 
Por eso es que estoy averiguando sobre este tema. cuanto seria el costo de una visita y la deteccion de un punto para la perforacion?

----------


## c28_geo

dejame tu nombre y correo para mandarte un presupuesto  c28_geo@hotmail.com

----------


## nancyalizon

ESTUVE LEYENDO SOBRE EL ASESORAMIENTO QUE DA, TENGO EL PROBLEMA DEL AGUA, DESEARIA HACER EL POZO,ME ENCUENTRO EN SAN PEDRO DE LLOC, CUANTO ME COSTARIA...

----------


## c28_geo

bueno desearia saber en que parte de san pedro de lloc queda el terreno, se tiene que hacer un estudio geofisico para hallar el mejor punto para la perforacion y asi poder obtener la informacion del tipo de material del subsuelo para crear el perfil del pozo . 
Estos estudios se realizan mediante los sondajes electricos verticales ( SEV) si estuviera interesado me envia  su correo para enviarle un presupuesto tecnico economico. 
Christian Nuñez Asesor en Agua Subterranea

----------

